# Pressemeldung: 2,50m Waller aus Frankreich..



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2008)

Pressemeldung
*Rekord-Wels aus Frankreich: 250-cm-Marke auch hier geknackt.​*Tostedt. 
Dass es auch in Frankreich gigantische Waller gibt, beweist der Fang eines 250 cm langen Exemplars bei geschätzten 105 Kilogramm Gewicht aus einem Nebenarm der Rhone. 
Die Zebco-Testangler Stefan Seuß und Peter Merkel fischten dort mit Calamaris/Wurm-Mixködern in einem flachen Flussstück. Die verführerischen Happen wurden mit einer leicht abgewandelten Bojenmontage („Merkelmontage“, weitere Infos unter www.neckarwaller.com) knapp über Grund angeboten. 
Bereits in den ersten Angelstunden konnten die Angler mehrere Waller bis 227 cm Länge landen. In den Abendstunden des 29. April erhielt Black-Cat-Teamangler Peter Merkel dann einen Anbiss, der sich von allen vorherigen drastisch unterschied: 
Der Fisch zog sofort in Richtung einiger versunkener Bäume. Der Angler hatte alle Hände voll zu tun, um den Riesen von den gefährlichen Hindernissen fern zu halten. 
Ein wahrer Drill auf Biegen und Brechen folgte (Fanggerät: Rhino Black Cat Buster 2,85 m, Rhino Black Cat 770 Rolle). Nach circa 40 Minuten gelang es Peter Merkel endlich, den Riesen im seichten Wasser zu greifen, dabei wurde er mehrmals ins Wasser gerissen.

Das spätere Messen bestätigte die unglaublichen Maße des Fisches. 250 cm zeigte das Maßband, auf das Wiegen musste aufgrund der Witterungsverhältnisse verzichtet werden. Die Spezis schätzten den Fisch aber auf über 210 Pfund.

Welse dieser Größenordnung sind in Frankreich bisher unbekannt, aber besonders in der Rhone und ihren Nebenflüssen existiert die gleiche Alterspyramide wie am italienischen Po. 
Daher sind weitere kapitale Exemplare von hier zu erwarten, zumal der Befischungsdruck deutlich geringer ist: Angelcamps gibt es keine, und größten Teils ist das Nachtfischen auf Raubfisch verboten. Ohne eigenes Boot ist zudem ein Vordringen in die französische Wildnis unmöglich und ab dem Juni erschweren riesige Schwärme von Mücken die Fischerei. Ein Wallerparadies für abenteuerlustige Spezialisten wartet in Südfrankreich, vollständig entdeckt zu werden.






Dickes Ding: kapitaler Waller von 250 cm Länge und geschätzt von über 210 Pfund Gewicht. Fänger Peter Merkel (l.) und Teamkollege Stefan Seuß (r.) zittern die Arme.


----------



## Basti94 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2,50m Waller aus Frankreich..*

WOW:k

Das ist ja mal ein Waller

Dickes Dickes Petri Heil:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2,50m Waller aus Frankreich..*

petri heil den fängern! hammerteil!!!


----------



## LUKA$ (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2,50m Waller aus Frankreich..*

PERTI HEIl !!! Geiler Wels....


----------



## gringo92 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2,50m Waller aus Frankreich..*

wow da fehlen mir die worte,
PETRI!


----------



## YakuzaInk (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2,50m Waller aus Frankreich..*

mag auch haben


----------



## the big catch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2,50m Waller aus Frankreich..*

was fürn winzling 
ICH hab mal einen waller gefangen,dewr war 100 meter groß(^^)
naja,eher geteilt durch 100...


----------



## RickyMike (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2,50m Waller aus Frankreich..*

Also in Anlehnung an einen Thread, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, melde ich meine Zweifel an.
Der Waller hat niemals 2,50 Meter, eher 2,51 Meter.
Auf jedenfall ein Gigant den ich nicht am Haken haben möchte. 
Den Drill stelle ich mir Biuhoooahah mir fehlen die Worte, aber so stelle ich mir den Drill vor.

Grüßle

Mike


----------



## bennie (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2,50m Waller aus Frankreich..*

schöner anzusehen als die ganzen hochgemästeten puff-forellen aus den baggerseen|rolleyes


----------

